# My cat swallowed a needle...



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)

So last night around 2am I just about to turn my computer off and head for bed when I noticed my cat Shay sort getting ready to throw up (cat ppl know what this kind of looks like) well she ending up heaving out this sort of mucousy dangle and tried to get it out with her paws which alerted me that it wasnt normal throw up (ew! lol) after she kind of ate it back in the ran downstairs like a bat out of hell... so after a couple of more heaving and trying to get something out of her mouth I noticed some blood so now I knew she ate/swallowed something.. (did not know it was a needle till later at vets) so had to take her to the emergency vet.. while there (had to wait some time) she seemed to have calmed down and was purring.. well I felt around her throat and could actually feel something pushing out.. (freaked me out!) I figured she swallowed it into a position that was more "comfortable" for her and that's why she was calmer.

Well $700+ later shes OK now. They ended up sedating her and got it out.. it was stuck at the back base of the tongue and I believe they made a small incision where it was "pushing" out and got it out.. PHEW! so 3 hrs of sleep went to work for a couple of hours.. and now back home to try and take a nap... what an ordeal! 

And I still need to get my other cats teeth cleaned the end of this week! 
I will end up having to sell some jewelry my grandmother left me to pay for all these things.. but nothing is to much for my fur babies..


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

how did she manage to find a needle? thats so scarey. im glad she is okay now. im sure it hurt a lot


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Glad your kitty is ok! I would have FREAKED OUT if I saw any type of blood coming from my cats... but $700 to get a needle out with no surgery!?...that's so messed up. My friend's cat did the same exact thing but it was stuck in his throat (you could actually see it when you opened his mouth) and the vet simply pulled it out. Didn't cost anywhere near $700. Although her mom worked at the vet clinic so...


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Wow O.O scary! Poor kitty...


----------



## Irishdancer (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh my goodness! Poor cat, I'm glad she's fine now.


----------



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)

megaredize said:


> how did she manage to find a needle? thats so scarey. im glad she is okay now. im sure it hurt a lot


Mended a shirt couple of days ago and had the needle in the thread spool on my dresser not thinking she would be able to get to it.. well she sure proved me wrong..


----------



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)

Viva said:


> Glad your kitty is ok! I would have FREAKED OUT if I saw any type of blood coming from my cats... but $700 to get a needle out with no surgery!?...that's so messed up. My friend's cat did the same exact thing but it was stuck in his throat (you could actually see it when you opened his mouth) and the vet simply pulled it out. Didn't cost anywhere near $700. Although her mom worked at the vet clinic so...


 
Working at the vet does help with the cost! lol

The clinic I went to is notoriously expensive.. but only one with 24hr emergency in area..

when they opened her mouth they could not see the needle so they did have to sedate her and ended up making a cut from the outside of her neck to get it out.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

OMG this is my worst nightmare because I sew a lot and when I do my cat likes to pull needles out of my pin cushion and run off with them then leave them someplace I'll step on them when I chase her down. I think I would have to be sedated if Raven ate a needle, she's like my child and a truly one of a kind little kitty (chirps like a bird and all that, can't meow, and sings like a morning dove.)

I guess I am going to start keeping my sewing room shut up tight when I'm working on things now and check my emergency vet funds to make sure I have a good decent amount for any vet bills. Last I looked i had some $200 set aside for emergencies.


----------



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

My god what a beautiful animal, look at that face, those eyes. She's like the flesh embodiment of Basset. Looks a lot like an Oriental cat too.


----------



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> My god what a beautiful animal, look at that face, those eyes. She's like the flesh embodiment of Basset. Looks a lot like an Oriental cat too.


 
For sure shes got Siamese in her.. her coloring would be considered Lilac Point. 



This is my other cat Smoky a Lavender Point.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Beautiful cat ! So happy she is okay. I had a cat of mine do that one time and I saw her something to choke and there was thread hanging out her mouth and I without again thinking I pulled it out needle and all and she was fine thank goodness, so I call the vet to see if I should bring her in to be checked and the lady who answers the phone started laughing when I told her what happened...it was sure not funny to me or my cat !


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Both are lynx points IMO. Both gorgeous!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

gorgeous! And I'm so glad it ended well!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Im so glad that your baby is okay!
She is absolutely beautiful! 
She reminded me of a kitten we had at the shelter I volunteer at a couple of years ago, it had the same markings and coloring, but had long hair.


----------

